# Proximal Humerus Fracture



## K4LK (Feb 2, 2007)

While practicing jumping 6" diameter logs in a beginner class on Sunday, I endoed and landed on the log on my right shoulder.  My injury should heal without surgery. A friend lent me his trainer for my road bike so I might be able to stay in shape. It's hard to type with one hand. :madman:


----------



## K4LK (Feb 2, 2007)

I started physical therapy 3 weeks after the injury. Today's x-ray (5 weeks) shows the fracture well healed. You can hardly see it. Still hoping to make the MS 150 Bike Tour Apr 21-22. My muscles shutdown after the trauma. As long as I can put my arm on the bars I'm there. I think I will wait until Memorial Day to ride the mountain bike (I need to rebuild my legs on steep climbs).


----------



## Quattro (Dec 26, 2003)

*Broken Humerus*

Two weeks ago I broke my humerus right below the top of the head of the bone that fits into the shoulder. The doctor says it will be 6 months for me off the bike. The bone is supposed to heal 6-8 weeks, but there can be no pressure on the bone from the muscles and tendons on the top of the bone or there could be the chance of tearing the ball off of the humerus. Bottom line is 6 months for complete healing and therapy. If I tear the head off the bone, it will be surgery.
I was setting up a new bike with new tires and experimenting with stem position. I hit a small mud slick that must have been rock underneath. The front Nevegal washed out and I went down fast. I was able to ride back the 2 miles to the trail head. This will be the longest time off my MTB in 20 years.


----------



## K4LK (Feb 2, 2007)

Quattro said:


> Two weeks ago I broke my humerus right below the top of the head of the bone that fits into the shoulder. The doctor says it will be 6 months for me off the bike. The bone is supposed to heal 6-8 weeks, but there can be no pressure on the bone from the muscles and tendons on the top of the bone or there could be the chance of tearing the ball off of the humerus. Bottom line is 6 months for complete healing and therapy. If I tear the head off the bone, it will be surgery.
> I was setting up a new bike with new tires and experimenting with stem position. I hit a small mud slick that must have been rock underneath. The front Nevegal washed out and I went down fast. I was able to ride back the 2 miles to the trail head. This will be the longest time off my MTB in 20 years.


Wow! 6 months? Sorry to hear that Quattro. Hope you heal fast :thumbsup: I rode the MS150 seven weeks after my injury and logged 177 miles that weekend. I had a little stiffness and pain in the rotator cuff but an occasional backward stretch on the bike would relieve it. To accelerate healing, I took 1200 mg of calcium per day, two or three protein shakes (since the fracture callus is protein), no anti-inflammatory (NSAID) drugs, lots of broccoli for vitamin K and no-smoking (of course). My fracture was above the surgical line just below the rotator cuff. I forgot to mention that I'm 52 years old so I don't heal as fast as the younger guys.

Dana


----------



## StumpjumperUK (Dec 6, 2004)

Proximal fracture of the humerus (aka broken shoulder) for me too; about ten days ago after a front tire puncture in the wet and losing control. Mine needs to be operated on, basically to have it screwed back together, in a few days; I am still waiting to find out when I will be able to ride again. Should I post a pic of the bruises?
More important though, since I WILL be back on the bike again and will probably NOT want to take it easy, is there any protective gear that would help avoid such damage? I also suffered a shoulder separation about a year ago, after catching a pedal on a tree root. In both cases I was riding at the time on what I would consider non-challenging trails; and apart from minor grazes just damaged my shoulder. Any suggestions?


----------



## K4LK (Feb 2, 2007)

StumpjumperUK said:


> Proximal fracture of the humerus (aka broken shoulder) for me too; about ten days ago after a front tire puncture in the wet and losing control. Mine needs to be operated on, basically to have it screwed back together, in a few days; I am still waiting to find out when I will be able to ride again. Should I post a pic of the bruises?
> More important though, since I WILL be back on the bike again and will probably NOT want to take it easy, is there any protective gear that would help avoid such damage? I also suffered a shoulder separation about a year ago, after catching a pedal on a tree root. In both cases I was riding at the time on what I would consider non-challenging trails; and apart from minor grazes just damaged my shoulder. Any suggestions?


Sorry to hear that Stumpjumper. Surgery is no fun but it will heal with a good union. Did your orthopaedic surgeon say what kind of hardware he'll add? Just screws? Do you have pictures of the x-rays? I tried to scan mine but it didn't work too well. I was in a sling for 3 weeks before the physical therapy started. My muscles shut down due to the trauma and I was beginning to develop a frozen shoulder. My biggest problem while healing was the swelling that collected in my forearm that caused pain. 661 manufacturers all kinds of protection. I have knee, elbow and wrist guards. They make full body armor. Visit their site: Six Six One Body Armor

Hope you heal fast and get back on the bike soon.

Dana.


----------

